# Rabbit & Coon Hunters NEEDED



## Rackmaster (Apr 15, 2019)

Just wanted to let all know got a Rabbit & Coon Hunting lease available please check out my posts in LAND OR CLUB AVAILABLE - GA ONLY


1200 ACRES HEARD COUNTY FROM DEC 1 TIL SEPT 1 for coons Jan 1 til Sept 1 for rabbits

You can run dogs all year if you like just obey GA laws!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Walker Fan21 (Aug 25, 2019)

Has anyone one else watched that Stylish Deja Vu walker, shes by far the best 1 year old I've ever seen hunt


----------



## Rackmaster (Nov 21, 2019)

Still needing Coon hunters


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 22, 2019)

Too far for me but I will be glad to advertise it for you on the Georgia coon hunters page if you want to give me some kind of contact info


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 25, 2019)

How about some squirrel hunting with dogs for free?


----------

